# thought some of you would want to see /read this



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... did=214198


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

This happened near Fordville ND this past season as well.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

too bad the one had to die, it would have made a great sitcom


----------

